# "Virtual Build" Input Needed (help)



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

*BioCube HQI & Stand
*http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_viewitem.aspx?idproduct=OA820511&child=OA820521&tab=5&utm_source=mdcsegooglebase2&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=mdcsegooglebase2&utm_content=OA820521
$350

*Live Rock
*http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=393+1949&pcatid=1949 
$180

*Caribbean Live Sand
* http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11147296&lmdn=Type
$60

*Heater
*http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3743+11368&pcatid=11368
$22

*Refugium Light
*http://www.marinedepot.com/JBJ_Nano_Glo_4_LED_Magnetic_Refugium_Light_Refugium_Sump_Lighting-JBJ_Lighting-JB9315-FIRFRL-vi.html
$55

*UV Sterilizer
*http://www.petco.com/product/110136/Oceanic-BioCube-Mini-Ultraviolet-Sterilizer.aspx
$100

*IceProbe Thermoelectric Cooler 
*



$150

*Reef Keep Light
*http://www.digitalaquatics.com/saltwater/RKL
$100

*Might Mite RO/DI Filter*
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/RO-MIGHTY-MITE-SYSTEM-50GPD/dp/B000WE8470"]http://www.amazon.com/RO-MIGHTY-MITE-SYSTEM-50GPD/dp/B000WE8470[/ame] 
$100

___________________________________
*Total Cost: $1,117*

I am concern about the price of this build. I was hoping to be able to get everything here for around $800, then have $200 to by fish, coral, and start-up supplies. Any suggestion (better, cheapier places to buy?) And am I missing anything?

I really need help.....

Thanks, MetalArm3


----------



## brokenrules69 (Aug 27, 2011)

craigslist
best thing every

if u look at my sig
every fish every tank from craigslist all 100% FREE

and i have 3 more 50g+ tanks i haven't posted yet cuz they r empty right now they were free too


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Missing:
Refractometer. Measuring Salinity
Powerheads for water flow.
And Craigslist for the tank and other supplies. I haven't gotten one for free, but my current tank (240g 8'x2'x2') I got for $300, and the stand for $170.
Ditch the UV sterilizer, you don't need it.
Also ditch the light controller. Just go to Lowes and buy the light timers. They work the same, and way cheaper. I use 2 for my lights. Also just get a shop light for your fuge. You don't need a high end light to grow cheato or algae. Thats a $255 savings for you right there.


----------



## MetalArm3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow, every rank you ever got was free....cudos to you man! I really have my heart set on the BioCube 29 HQI because I'm new to saltwater (done alot of research) and it comes with great lighting and a protein skimmer. But, I will definitely check out craigslist and eBay for that matter. 

---For refractometer, is there any accuracy difference between brands?
---For powerheads, I assume I will need two for each side of the tank (rated around 300-400gph) and a very cheap 
one for mixing saltwater in a bucket
---Ditch U.V Sterilizer....check! That's a nice hundo saved
---For the shop light, how would you recommend mounting that?

Thanks for the input,
MetalArm3


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

MetalArm3 said:


> Wow, every rank you ever got was free....cudos to you man! I really have my heart set on the BioCube 29 HQI because I'm new to saltwater (done alot of research) and it comes with great lighting and a protein skimmer. But, I will definitely check out craigslist and eBay for that matter.
> 
> ---For refractometer, is there any accuracy difference between brands?
> ---For powerheads, I assume I will need two for each side of the tank (rated around 300-400gph) and a very cheap
> ...


Shop light, just get one of those hanging ones. Throw a screw up in the cabinet and hang it there.
Yes on the powerheads, and I got mine off ebay. 2 at 3200gph each for $40
And mixing bucket of salt.
Your set up man.
I got one of the cheap ones, $20 and it works just fine. No need to get those $100 ambient temp self adjust ones. Unless your a profressor, theres no need. Just don't leave the thing out in the garage and then use it, leave it in room temp.


----------

